# Gaming PC bis 700€



## Bruchhofer (17. Dezember 2016)

*Gaming PC bis 700€*

Guten Tag liebe PCGames Forumsmitglieder! 

Ich bin beim stöbern über dieses Forum hier gestolpert und hängen geblieben, da ich den Anschein habe hier sitzen einige mit Fachkompetenz vorm Bildschirm die mir weiterhelfen können! 


Ich würde gerne, so wie viele hier, einen Gaming-PC besitzen (selbst zusammen gestellt), mit dem man aktuelle Spiele (Battlefield 1 z.B.) ohne Probleme in doch relativ anschaulicher Auflösung spielen kann. Dazu benötige ich allerdings Hilfe von euch Forumsmitgliedern, da ich leider nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Dinge bin, was Grafikkarten, Prozessoren usw betrifft (es gibt einfach zu viel und ich weiß nicht was genau notwendig ist um zukunftssicher die nächstens 4-5 Jahre zu überstehen).


Zu meinem aktuellen PC: Es sind relativ alte Komponenten verbaut, insbesondere betrifft das die Grafikkarte, mit der man so gut wie keine Games mehr spielen kann 

Ich liste euch mal die vorhandenen Komponenten auf:


OS:                               Microsoft Windows 10 Home Edition (64-bit)
Prozessor:                    AMD FX-4300 (4x3.800 MHz)
Motherboard:               Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2
Arbeitsspeicher:           2x 4096MB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM Muskin 992002
Grafikkarte:                  MEDION Radeon HD 3650 512MByts DDR2 SDRAM
Monitor:                        ACER K242HQL
Festplatte:                   WDC WD10EADS-65M2B0 (1TB)
Netzteil:                       Corsair VX450W
Gehäuse:                     Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T


So, das sollten alle Komponenten sein, die wichtig sind. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und vielleicht kann ich ja noch ein, zwei Dinge behalten  


Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Rückmeldungen! 
Ihr seid klasse 


Gruß

Bruchhofer


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, Spiele "nur" auf "hoch" zu spielen, würde ich lediglich die Grafikkarte wechseln und dem PC nichts Unrealistisches abverlangen.

Dein Netzteil hat leider nur einen 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker, glücklicherweise ist die Mittelklasse der aktuellen GPU-Generation so sparsam, dass mehr gar nicht notwendig ist. 

Falls du es dir leisten magst, würde ich zu einer RX470 greifen. Das verlinkte Modell hat zwar leider nur einen Lüfter (wird also vermutlich lauter sein), benötigt aber auch nur einen der besagten 6-pin-Stromstecker
(im Gegensatz zu den, meist übertakteten, Modellen mit zwei Lüftern, die idR mindestens einen 8-pin-Stecker verlangen).

Billiger kämst du mit einer GTX1050Ti (oder einer gebrauchten GTX960 (2GB)) davon, welche sich leistungsmäßig aber doch hinter der RX470 anstellen muss.
Sehr viel mehr würde ich gar nicht mehr für die Grafikkarte ausgeben, da macht sich dann doch der Prozessor (negativ) bemerkbar. Lieber jetzt einigermaßen vernünftig bleiben und später, 
wenn sich Ryzen, Vega, KabyLake und Konsorten eingebürgert und bewiesen haben, komplett neu kaufen.


----------



## Bruchhofer (17. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 

Du meinst also, dass ich mit besagtem Prozessor und der neuen Grafikkarte ein Spiel wie Battlefield auch mit hoher Auflösung spielen kann? 
Irgendwie bereitet mir dieser nämlich Sorgen, ob er denn ausreicht um diese Leistung zu bringen. Habe nämlich aktuell das Gefühl, dass mein Rechner doch ziemlich langsam ist, gerade in Bezug auf hochfahren oder Applikationen starten...

Das Geld für solch eine Grafikkarte bin ich durchaus bereit auszugeben, das sollte kein Problem sein auch die Lautstärke stört mich persönlich weniger, man kann ja den Ton vom Spiel hochstellen


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2016)

Also, ja, ich bin schon der Meinung, dass du, solange du es mit den grafischen Einstellungen nicht übertreibst, noch viel Spaß haben kannst,
bis der PC entgültig in den verdienten Ruhestand darf.

Falls das Betriebssystem schon sehr lange drauf ist und in der Zwischenzeit fleißig Prohgramme installiert und deinstalliert worden sind, sammelt sich unweigerlich Müll an,
der den PC langsamer macht. Im Zuge des Grafikkartenwechsel könntest du Windows frisch aufsetzen. Empfehlenswert wäre auch die Anschaffung einer SSD.
240GB kosten mittlerweile keine 70€ mehr (es gibt auch immer wieder Amazon-Angebote, wo du für etwa 100€ die doppelte Speichermenge bekommst). 
Mehr gefühlten Leistungsschub hat noch kein Hardwareteil gebracht. Einschaltknopf drücken und erstmal gemütlich aufs Töpfchen gehen, ist mit SSDs kaum mehr möglich. 
Auch Programme (und einige Spiele) werden blitzschnell geladen.

Ach ja, nicht vergessen, dass du beim Kauf einer RX470, je nach Shop, evtl. Anspruch auf einen Hitman-Key hast.


----------



## Bruchhofer (17. Dezember 2016)

Ja eine SSD muss ich mit wohl zulegen, hab eben eine von SAN DISK 480GB für 115€ gefunden  

Ja ich will ja nicht alles auf "Ultra" spielen, das muss wirklich nicht sein. Deshalb sollte die RX470 auch für die nächste Zeit genügen. Preis-Leistung scheint gut zu sein, 179€ mit Hitmancode erscheint mir fair. 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp. 

Muss mir nur mal überlegen, ob die 8GB Arbeitsspeicher genügen. Aber mit Bild oder Videobearbeitung hab ich nicht am Hut, da sollten die wohl auch reichen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2016)

Ja, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Es gibt sehr wohl Spiele (und vor allem Programme), die von mehr (oder schnellerem) Speicher profitieren.
Aber gerade beim Spielen liegt, beim Nicht-High-End-PC, der Unterschied im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich. Da lohnt es sich einfach nicht, nochmal 40€ auszugeben.

Da könnte man *doch* verrückt werden und die 4GB-Version einer RX480 (mit "Civilization 6") holen. Der Prozessor wird meistens noch immer der Flaschenhals sein,
aber bei Spielen, wo der Prozessor nicht so wichtig ist, wird die RX480 trotzdem mehr Frames raushauen, als 16GB RAM. 

Aber, nee... 40€ ist schon viel Geld. Lieber für den nächsten PC beiseite legen, für zB. einen sehr guten Prozessorlüfter etc.


----------



## DocHN83 (18. Dezember 2016)

Oder du greifst halt in den Geldbeutel (scheinbar bist du ja willens die 700 auszugeben und nicht direkt auf m Sparkurs zu bleiben) und rüstest ihn  entsprechend deinem Budget ordentlich und sogar zukunftssicher auf.
Der AMD FX 8350 hat 8 Kerne und ist daher auch für Spiele die zukünftig auf mehr Kerne zugreifen gerüstet. Der müsste auf dein Board passen. 
Kostenpunkt ca 150 €. Dazu noch unbedingt einen vernünftigen Kühler ca 25 Euro.
Als Grafikkarte würde ich dann direkt zur RX 480 greifen - eine Nummer größer als die von svd vorgeschlagene RX 470. Dafür ein Stück schneller und in der 8GB Variante auch zukunftssicherer. Kostenpunkt ca 250 Euro.
Dann sind wir bei ca 440 Euro und du bist schon richtig gut aufgestellt. Würde ich definitiv so machen wenn du den Vorsatz hast BF bzw kommende Spiele flüssig zu spielen ohne ständig Details runterschrauben zu müssen.
Mit deinen 8 GB Ram bist du erstmal versorgt.
Eventuell brauchst du dann für die RX 480 je nach Modell ein neues NT - da bekommst du für rund 50-60 Euro auch ein vernünftiges und eine SSD für den Windows Alltag für 50 Euro wären auch noch drin - je nach dem ob du dein Budget voll ausschöpfen willst oder nicht.


----------



## Bruchhofer (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo DocHN83!

Auch dir Danke für die Antwort! 

Also das Budget wäre da, muss allerdings nicht ausgereizt werden, finde Sparsamkeit an sich nicht so verkehrt  
Vom Sockel her sollte er passen, allerdings meine ich mih zu erinnern, dass mein Board nur 6 Kerne unterstützt, somit wäre ein FX 8350 für dieses Board eher unnötig. Ein FX 6300 mit seinen 6 Kernen würde da eher passen, wobei sich mir die Frage stellt ob eine Anschaffung eines FX 6300 überhaupt Sinn macht, oder ob man dann doch lieber, wie von svd angesprochen, erstmal nur die Grafikkarte und die Festplatte aufrüsten sollte um dann im nächsten Zug entweder den ganzen PC bzw. Prozessor und Board aufzurüsten. 
Habe bei der RX 480 schon welche mit 8Gb gefunden, die auch einen 6 Pin-Stecker haben und somit zu meinem Netzteil passen, ist allerdings nochmals 70€ teurer und ich weiß nicht ob die 70€ Mehrpreis auch die Mehrleistung wiederspiegeln. 

Alles in allem bin ich froh von euch paar Tipps zu bekommen, ich bin aber noch hin- und hergerissen, was ich machen soll... 
würde mich über weitere Tipps, auch von anderen Usern natürlich, trotzdem freuen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (18. Dezember 2016)

Wir befinden uns wieder mal in einer Art Umbruchphase. AMDs Ryzen und Vega sind, endlich, nicht mehr so weit weg. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall abwarten, bis AMD seine Karten und Chips auf den Tisch gelegt hat. Die derzeit vorherrschende Marktlage und Preisstruktur gefällt mir gar nicht.
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, heißt es und mMn ist es an der Zeit, am Status Quo kräftig zu rütteln.

Persönlich würde ich keinen Prozessor mehr nehmen, der weniger als 8 Threads abarbeiten kann. Da dein Mainboard das nicht unterstützt... nee, lass die CPU, wie sie ist.
Du darfst dir bloß nicht einreden, dass alles unter "Ultra" scheiße aussieht. Es wird egal sein, was du deinem Rechner hinschmeißt, es wird sowieso flüssiger laufen, als auf der PS4-Pro
und dabei besser aussehen. Was soll's. 

Im Frühjahr oder Sommer dann mal einen Blick auf das Angebot werfen und die Preise für einen technisch aktuellen Mainstream-Achtthreader (wenn's geht, einen echten Achtkerner) 
und Grafikkarte-stärker-als-GTX1070 abchecken.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass der 4300er noch reicht, und Dein Board supportet sehr wohl auch Achtkerner!  Ich würde mit nen FX-8300 holen, der ist zu Deinem Board auch kompatibel AMD FX-8300, 8x 3.30GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber lieber vor dem Einbau mal ein BIOS-Update machen, denn für die CPU ist die neueste Version F6 nötig GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-S2 (rev. 1.0)

Der FX-8350 ist übrigens wiederum NICHT kompatibel! Es sind so oder so alle CPUs mit ner TDP von mehr 95W nicht kompatibel, dazu gehören eben die meisten FX-8000er, aber der FX-8300 oder auch der FX-8320E würden gehen, wobei letzterer nicht schneller, aber teurer ist und daher nicht in Frage kommt.


Und dazu dann eine RX 470, wie schon beschrieben.  Ich würde aber eher die hier nehmen, da sie 2 Lüfter bietet: XFX Radeon RX 470 RS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und wenn du eigentlich mit 700€ gerechnet hast, sollten die 20€ echt kein Akt sein    die braucht nur 1x PCIe6 Pin.


Vielleicht auch noch nen CPU-Kühler für 20€ bei der Gelegenheit dazuholen, das macht alles noch mal leiser.


----------



## Bruchhofer (18. Dezember 2016)

​Hallo Herbboy, 

danke für deine Antwort und für die Aufklärung in Bezug aufs Board. Ich hab mich scheinbar irgendwo verlesen, denn ich erinnere mich dass da definitiv stand dass nur 6 Kerne unterstützt werden. Freut mich aber zu hören, dass auch 8 unterstützt werden und ich somit bei einem Prozessorwechsel nicht noch ein neues Board anschaffen muss. Das Geld hätte ich dann mal wieder gespart 

In Bezug auf Lüfter habe ich aktuell einen auf dem FX-4300, vergaß ich zu erwähnen. Weiß nur nichtmehr was das für einer ist, der sollte dann aber wohl ohne Probleme auf den FX-8300 passen, oder? 

Zur RX 470 im allgemeinen hätte ich sowieso noch eine Frage: es gibt ja einige mit 8GB Speicher. Macht sich dieser Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar im Vergleich zur "normalen" mit 4GB? Kostet ja doch nochmal 20% aufwärts mehr, da fragt man sich, ob das auch den Leistungssprung widerspiegelt...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2016)

Also, es kann gut sein, dass das Board halt früher nur 6Kern-CPUs unterstützte, und inzwischen halt auch einige 8Kerner. Du kannst bei dem Link auch auf "CPU-Kompatibilität" klicken, da siehst du dann eine Liste. Natürlich musst du wirklich genau DIESES Board haben  

Der Lüfter passt sicher, aber wenn du da nur den Standardkühler hast oder einen, der vor 5-6 Jahren mal 20€ kostete, dann wäre ein neuer für 20€ eine große Steigerung. zB EKL Alpenföhn Sella Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Die RX 470 mit 8GB ist zu teuer - dann lieber direkt eine RX 480 mit 8GB nehmen, die hier zB braucht auch nur 1x 6Pin-Strom PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Dragon, 8GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    aber ob 8GB "wichtig" sind, das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich hab ne R9 290 mit 4GB, viele haben ne GTX 970 mit 4GB - und da stößt man nur bei ganz wenigen Games an Grenzen, WENN es dort zusätzliche "Ultra"-Texturen gibt. Die sehen aber eh nur von Nahem "besser" aus als die Standardtexturen


----------



## Bruchhofer (19. Dezember 2016)

Habs jetzt unter deinem Link auch gesehen! Danke für die Info, ich glaub ich hätte das nie gefunden  

Ja ich glaub ich werd auch der Performance wegen auf den 8-Kerner umsteigen. Obs dann ne 470 oder 480 wird weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich mir mal noch überlegen. 

Ansonsten hab ich jetzt endlich nen anständigen Überblick mal über mein System, was aktuell vorhanden. Ich hatte schon befürchtet ich müsste wirklich alles austauschen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bruchhofer (22. Dezember 2016)

*Gaming PC bis 700€*

Ich hab mal nochmal eine Frage: 

Ich hab gesehen es gibt einen FX 8370E. Kostet auch "nur" 30€ mehr als der FX8300. Lohnt sich dieser Aufpreis? Er hat nen höheren Takt wie ich das gesehen hab. 
Ich hatte mir aber überlegt sowieso zu übertakten (hab das zwar noch nie gemacht, wills aber mal probieren) und dafür wird dieser wohl besser geeignet sein, als der FX8300, oder? 
Danke für die Hilfe 


Edit: Ist das Übertakten mit meinem Board überhaupt möglich/ sinnvoll?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2016)

Der hat nur im Turbo lächerliche 0,1Ghz mehr, das sind grad mal 2,5%. Das heißt FALLS das sich komplett in Spieleleistung zeigt, hast du halt statt zB 60 FPS "satte" 61-62 FPS  

Aber ob es mit dem Übertakten einen Unterschied macht, kann ich nicht sagen. An sich sind beide ja ansonsten identisch, und nur weil der eine "ab Werk" ein bisschen mehr Turbotakt hat, heißt das nicht, dass du beim Takt RELATIV gesehen höher kommst. Du bringst den dann vlt. auf zB 4,4GHz und den 8300 auf "nur" 4,3GHz Basistakt


----------



## Bruchhofer (22. Dezember 2016)

Achso okay. Ich dachte beide unterscheiden sich deshalb nochmals größer voneinander. Aber wegen den 100Mhz lohnen sich die 30€ dann doch nicht. Werd ichs mal mit dem FX8300 im Endeffekt probieren, solange mein Board das auch mitmacht  

Liegt dem Prozessor eigentlich auch schon die Wärmeleitpaste bei? Oder muss ich da extra eine kaufen? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2016)

Bei der CPU ist ein Kühler dabei, der hat ne Paste-Schicht. Wenn du einen anderen verwenden willst, musst du noch Paste holen - ne kleine Tube MX4 oder so, 4-5€. Die reicht für 20 mal "nachschmieren", wenn es sein muss    Für OC brauchst du eh nen Kühler ab ca 30-35€, und DA liegt immer ein bisschen Paste bei, aber ich würde trotzdem eher die MX4 nehmen. Ich glaub Arctic Cooling ist der Hersteller.


----------

